# can you refreeze?



## crazysnakedude

ive alwasy been told never to refreeze defrosted food. recently tho my babies havnt been eating as much and it seems such a waste to throw away all these mice. i have been been very tempted to put them back in the freezer but have refraned, what is the reason for not being refreezing them?


----------



## t-bo

People say that it will become contaminated in bacteria, but I would have thought refreezing would kill any bacteria. You *will* find that the mouse will turn to mush, the refreezing brakes down and splits the cells and tissues. 

I for one never refreeze, if the snake wont strike and constrict, I leave the meal in there over night to see if its taken... after a night in a warm tub/viv its definitely not suitable for a refreeze. You'd also possibly find that your snakes would refuse a refreezed meal as they can tell its 'old meat'


----------



## Andy

I have read somewhere its because it will decompose more and be a bit smelly. Suppose it depends what your feeding them to as some snakes will eat carrion in the wild. I have read also that some snakes prefer them this way too.


----------



## nicky

talking from a womens view and nothing to do with reps...you should NEVER refreeze any meat that has been defrosted so surely the same pricipal would apply here....  i know what you mean though i does seem a waste...


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Freezing doesnt kill all bacteria, just sends a lot of it into a hibernation-like state unless its frozen for a long period of time, so as soon as you defrost again it 'awakens' and gets mean. Leaving a decomposing mouse in a viv overnight will increase the growth of nasty bacterias, and since refreezing just hibernates these bacteria, and the second defrost becomes dangerous as there are more bacteria than the first time.

Freezing does break down cells so anything frozen for a second time will turn to mush as tbo said.

(had to do my food hygiene courses when i worked in Sainsburys on the meat department. Knew it would come in handy someday! :lol: )


----------



## crazysnakedude

ive decided that if i have any mice left over im guna take em down the road and put them in the forest, some animal is guna eat them.


----------



## Bev

i dont have that problem, any mice thatare left over here on feeding day get given to my cat who is a mean mousey muncher, he loves em an gobbles em all up.


----------



## cornmorphs

i've knonw people lose snakes through using mice that were frozen several times.


----------



## Deadbait

i always chuck any uneaten ones, or give them to the boas 8)


----------



## Andyman

chocolatecolubrid said:


> Freezing doesnt kill all bacteria, just sends a lot of it into a hibernation-like state unless its frozen for a long period of time, so as soon as you defrost again it 'awakens' and gets mean. Leaving a decomposing mouse in a viv overnight will increase the growth of nasty bacterias, and since refreezing just hibernates these bacteria, and the second defrost becomes dangerous as there are more bacteria than the first time.
> 
> Freezing does break down cells so anything frozen for a second time will turn to mush as tbo said.
> 
> (had to do my food hygiene courses when i worked in Sainsburys on the meat department. Knew it would come in handy someday! :lol: )


WoW goes to show that ive learnt so much more on here than i ever did in colege !


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Tell me about it!! My teachers would be so proud to see me now!!! :lol:


----------

